# Pool floats/Lilos



## fairmontpalm (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for a good quality lilo. I've seen some people with foam and netted ones which seem much more preferable to the cheap inflatable items. Does anyone know of a shop I could buy these? I've already checked around the Jumeirah 1 area and the beach road where there seems to be an abundance of beach shops but no foam floats. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Try Carrefour, ACE and the Easly Learning Centre


----------

